# Donald Trump thinks there should be rating boards for movies and video games.



## SonowRaevius (Feb 23, 2018)

Let that sink for just a moment and try to realize that the president of the US doesn't know these things already exist and thinks that he's the first one to ever think of this. 

Also, looks like he's trying to shift the blame back to violent movies and video games for the rise in gun violence in the US. I swear it's like we are regressing back to the fucking 80's and 90's over here.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 23, 2018)

It's not like we didn't expect it.
I mean, the "I met with the president of the virgin islands" was bad enough, but just a precursor to this. And I'm not even that into politics (hell I'm not old enough to vote), I still can tell that this guy is a FUCKING MORON.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

One moment, I need to grab TotalInsanity's facepalm from his sig.
Got it:


----------



## Megakuma (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm god damn speechless right now


----------



## deinonychus71 (Feb 23, 2018)

I think it's actually worse than before thanks to our dear social networks. People don't even bother debating or argumenting anymore. How many discord, telegram groups, mmo guilds or else have that same rules : "No politic talks!" where "politics" have become "any form of debate" in general...

It's just a giant clash between two visions of the society and what it should lead towards but no side is interested to convince. Take a look at the comments in pretty much any video about the surviving kids of the shooting. It's truly sad. Each side blames the other for what happened and that's it.
People need to stick together and discuss their differences in order to solve this, we've never had that many tools for it to happen, and yet people have never been so deaf.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Feb 23, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> I think it's actually worse than before thanks to our dear social networks. People don't even bother debating or argumenting anymore. How many discord, telegram groups, mmo guilds or else have that same rules : "No politic talks!" where "politics" have become "any form of debate" in general...
> 
> It's just a giant clash between two visions of the society and what it should lead towards but no side is interested to convince. Take a look at the comments in pretty much any video about the surviving kids of the shooting. It's truly sad. Each side blames the other for what happened and that's it.
> People need to stick together and discuss their differences in order to solve this, we've never had that many tools for it to happen, and yet people have never been so deaf.


It's funny you bring up social networks because they are being blamed as well. Something along the lines of making it so vulnerable people are more susceptible of being convinced to act on their violent/aggressive tendencies.

Personally, I think that we should abolish the two party system, get everyone that we can together, and actually work this out as a country some way or another and that goes for a lot of issues in the US. All this finger pointing and blame shifting is literately getting us no where.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 23, 2018)

Ugh, why bother complaining about Trump? It's as easy as breathing, and he deserves it. I'd rather say that a positive to it is how Hollywood and video game developers would react? A punk attitude, rebellious, especially in Hollywood where the action movie has sadly been phased out and basically being replaced by superhero movies. I'd love for just a no-frills Hollywood backed action movie with limbs being blown off, death all around, stuff that was common in the 80s, in movies like Commando and the Rambo sequels. So entertaining, but now would be made a middle finger to Trump. I'd love that.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Feb 23, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Ugh, why bother complaining about Trump? It's as easy as breathing, and he deserves it. I'd rather say that a positive to it is how Hollywood and video game developers would react? A punk attitude, rebellious, especially in Hollywood where the action movie has sadly been phased out and basically being replaced by superhero movies. I'd love for just a no-frills Hollywood backed action movie with limbs being blown off, death all around, stuff that was common in the 80s, in movies like Commando and the Rambo sequels. So entertaining, but now would be made a middle finger to Trump. I'd love that.


I usually don't like being negative and rarely ever do I complain about anything, but this was just so goddamn eye rolling-ly stupid that I felt like I had to say something somewhere about it and it takes a lot for me to get to that kind of a point. 

Honestly, I hope that the people in both industries stand up to this and the "violent games tax" that is also being proposed and something good ultimately comes out of these shenanigans.


----------



## Navonod (Feb 23, 2018)

Maybe he just didn't know games had a rating system? It's possible. I'm not taking any sides but I assume Trump doesn't play video games.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> It's not like we didn't expect it.
> I mean, the "I met with the president of the virgin islands" was bad enough, but just a precursor to this. And I'm not even that into politics (hell I'm not old enough to vote), I still can tell that this guy is a FUCKING MORON.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Every time someone uses that emoji Hillary Clinton has to chill in Cedar Rapids for another 15 minutes


----------



## bi388 (Feb 23, 2018)

Do you have a source? Not because I dont believe you, because I want to be able to share this.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 23, 2018)

SonowRaevius said:


> I usually don't like being negative and rarely ever do I complain about anything, but this was just so goddamn eye rolling-ly stupid that I felt like I had to say something somewhere about it and it takes a lot for me to get to that kind of a point.
> 
> Honestly, I hope that the people in both industries stand up to this and the "violent games tax" that is also being proposed and something good ultimately comes out of these shenanigans.



I understand, truth be told I wouldn't bother discussing if it wasn't for this particular topic because I do love movies and video games. He's a madman, and there's been studies especially on video games that show no correlation between violent video games and acts of violence committed by people who just so happened to have played those games. I'm sure he'll get lots of blowback over this, so I'm not worried, at least for now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



bi388 said:


> Do you have a source? Not because I dont believe you, because I want to be able to share this.



http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/02/trump-thinks-we-need-a-ratings-system-for-movies.html


----------



## Viri (Feb 23, 2018)

Ratings board is pretty useless with the amount of little kids playing m rated games. Part of me believes the parents should be better educated, but that's not up to the government.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2018)

bi388 said:


> Do you have a source? Not because I dont believe you, because I want to be able to share this.


http://thehill.com/homenews/adminis...out-impact-of-violent-movies-says-we-may-have

Took 5 seconds on Google


----------



## SonowRaevius (Feb 23, 2018)

bi388 said:


> Do you have a source? Not because I dont believe you, because I want to be able to share this.


http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/02/trump-thinks-we-need-a-ratings-system-for-movies.html
https://mashable.com/2018/02/22/president-trump-movie-ratings/
http://variety.com/2018/politics/news/trump-video-games-movies-gun-violence-1202707852/
https://www.rollingstone.com/glixel...ants-to-increase-tax-on-violent-games-w516967
https://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/rhode-island-state-representative-violent-video-game-tax/


----------



## Navonod (Feb 23, 2018)

Also he probably meant a new rating system for violent movies. Violent in general. I still think it's stupid myself.
Still this goes back to parenting and being a responsible parent keeping up with what your children are doing and not blaming
other people for your bad parenting.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Also he probably meant a new rating system for violent movies. Violent in general. I still think it's stupid myself.
> Still this goes back to parenting and being a responsible parent keeping up with what your children are doing and not blaming
> other people for your bad parenting.


I mean, the current rating system _already_ gives the abstract reasoning for why it's rated that way, which usually includes violence if it's a factor


----------



## Navonod (Feb 23, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I mean, the current rating system _already_ gives the abstract reasoning for why it's rated that way, which usually includes violence if it's a factor


I know. I even agreed that this is stupid. Someone should show him the studies that have already been made.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Feb 23, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I mean, the current rating system _already_ gives the abstract reasoning for why it's rated that way, which usually includes violence if it's a factor


I am going to agree and disagree with this on some factors. There are a good number of items that are pretty clear like Blood and Gore and Nudity, those are self-explanatory, but there are some like Violence and Sexual content which are pretty vague and could mean so much as a girl in a bathing suit or someone being punched.


----------



## Navonod (Feb 23, 2018)

[delete]


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 23, 2018)

Trump should next call for Porn and Playboy to be banned, that way in the future there won't be any risk of Presidents being found to have had affairs with Porn Stars and Playmates.  Clearly we need to remove those scourges because why focus on the actual failing?

Having said that, I'd agree with the whole needing more actual action and sex exploitation films.  Preferably with lots of over the top satire.  If you're going to go big, really go big.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Feb 23, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Trump should next call for Porn and Playboy to be banned, that way in the future there won't be any risk of Presidents being found to have had affairs with Porn Stars and Playmates.  Clearly we need to remove those scourges because why focus on the actual failing?
> 
> Having said that, I'd agree with the whole needing more actual action and sex exploitation films.  Preferably with lots of over the top satire.  If you're going to go big, really go big.


he's not asking for a ban on games and movies, though. He's proposing that there should be a ratings board that will rate games and movies based on their content. What a brilliant man. A very stable genius.

I already have suggestions for some names.

For games, we could call it "Board for Rating Entertainment Software" (Acronymed to 'BRES')
For movies, I suggest "American Association of Motion Picture" (Acronymed to 'AAMP')

This is to not get them confused with the "Entertainment Software Rating Board" (ESRB) or "Motion Picture Association of America" (MPAA) - whoever the fuck knows what their job is...



SonowRaevius said:


> but there are some like Violence and Sexual content which are pretty vague and could mean so much as a girl in a bathing suit or someone being punched.



I don't think those are too vague. Punching someone is clearly sexual content and a girl lolling seductively in a skin clad bikini is clearly violence.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 23, 2018)

Sipping some of the Devil's advocaat for a moment.

The US is rather odd in that while it has a rating system after a fashion, albeit a rather strange one (I highly recommend This Film Is Not Yet Rated, and I assume we are all generally familiar with the massive dissonance between media as to what gets rated what), it is all voluntary and not legally enforced, enforcement of the latter apparently being against a fundamental aspect of the legal code (first amendment and all that). Possibly then reading far too much into his word choice in the video from the ny link he says "are able", the implication then being it could be a call for legal creation/enforcement of some ratings. It would not be the first time that mob has brushed up against said first amendment after all.

I agree it is probably the clueless doing the faux puritanical bit (it is not like they care about the science of it all) and giving what they think is a useful soundbite, still have to ponder though.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Feb 23, 2018)

SonowRaevius said:


> Let that sink for just a moment and try to realize that the president of the US doesn't know these things already exist and thinks that he's the first one to ever think of this.
> 
> Also, looks like he's trying to shift the blame back to violent movies and video games for the rise in gun violence in the US. I swear it's like we are regressing back to the fucking 80's and 90's over here.



It's the toxic American high school culture to blame. Banning guns will stop absolutely nothing because the Columbine guys literally had bombs. The winner take all system in America produces great highs for the winners,but terrible lows for the losers. I have no other explanation as to why school shootings are so prevalent in American culture.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 23, 2018)

Maluma said:


> It's the toxic American high school culture to blame. Banning guns will stop absolutely nothing because the Columbine guys literally had bombs. The winner take all system in America produces great highs for the winners,but terrible lows for the losers. I have no other explanation as to why school shootings are so prevalent in American culture.


I don't know if I can get there.

So some cunts had bombs, does not seem to be a common theme among the rather large dataset (one obtained over a fairly large period, geographically split, age split and more besides) we have to look at. Looking at the ones used in the event mentioned ( https://www.columbine-guide.com/columbine-bombs ) then beyond crude and ultimately ineffective seems to be the order of the day. Of the pipe bombs then the logic used by one of the cunts in question http://web.textfiles.com/destruction/eharristext.txt

It is equally not the only high pressure pass or rot school system in the world (look at Japan, South Korea, parts of south America like Brazil).

I am equally without many answers here but your explanations seem rather shaky from where I sit.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Feb 23, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> I don't know if I can get there.
> 
> So some cunts had bombs, does not seem to be a common theme among the rather large dataset (one obtained over a fairly large period, geographically split, age split and more besides) we have to look at. Looking at the ones used in the event mentioned ( https://www.columbine-guide.com/columbine-bombs ) then beyond crude and ultimately ineffective seems to be the order of the day. Of the pipe bombs then the logic used by one of the cunts in question http://web.textfiles.com/destruction/eharristext.txt
> 
> ...



Because you are a liberal.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Feb 23, 2018)

Maluma said:


> It's the toxic American high school culture to blame. Banning guns will stop absolutely nothing because the Columbine guys literally had bombs. The winner take all system in America produces great highs for the winners,but terrible lows for the losers. I have no other explanation as to why school shootings are so prevalent in American culture.


Just a nitpick, the bombs in Columbine didn't work. That's why they shot the place up. 

Also, the bombs were homemade. Most shooters aren't capable of building bombs. Some are, sure, but the vast majority are not. 

Also, without going into the issues with your "high and low" theory, even if it were true the people who become shooters need guns to shoot people, and most of them use guns that are semi-automatic or automatic. Maybe banning weapons like those and keeping regular guns like handguns would decrease the amount of shootings.


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 23, 2018)

Has he blamed the news yet? By which I mean all news sources which report on these school shootings.

It's been said years ago that the reporting may be encouraging these types of shootings. 



Just realised this is nearly 10 years old now.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 23, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Because you are a liberal.


Am I? News to me.

Also how might that address the things I brought up in response to you?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Feb 23, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Am I? News to me.
> 
> Also how might that address the things I brought up in response to you?


Apparently, liberal ideas are invalid by default.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Feb 23, 2018)

A lot of trump bashing as usual but I think america needs trump.

Anyways on topic this is a bit of biased news. He did not say there needed to be a rating system, he says there needs to be a clear rating system which let's parents etc know what the content of the game is. At the moment "teen" could mean shooting aliens or shooting hookers.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm glad somebody else posted this so I didn't have to.  This definitely competes for dumbest thing Trump has ever said, and that's a high bar.


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 23, 2018)

MadonnaProject said:


> Anyways on topic this is a bit of biased news. He did not say there needed to be a rating system, he says there needs to be a clear rating system which let's parents etc know what the content of the game is. At the moment "teen" could mean shooting aliens or shooting hookers.



Don't ERSB ratings normally have next to them the contents e.g. blood, violence, etc?


----------



## Xzi (Feb 23, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> Don't ERSB ratings normally have next to them the contents e.g. blood, violence, etc?


Yes.  There's no excusing/explaining this one away, it was just an absolutely stunning moment of idiocy.  Trump spends all his time playing golf or watching Faux News, so he was completely oblivious to the fact that these ratings systems already exist.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> I'd love for just a no-frills Hollywood backed action movie with limbs being blown off, death all around, stuff that was common in the 80s, in movies like Commando and the Rambo sequels. So entertaining.


Kind of off topic, but I agree so much with this. I don't mean those movies are high class art or whatever, nope, those are also popcorn flicks, but of the good kind. I am so bored already of safe cookie cutter superhero movies TBH.


----------



## VartioArtel (Feb 23, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> Don't ERSB ratings normally have next to them the contents e.g. blood, violence, etc?



They don't specify the differences. It could be bleeding from a rock falling on them, or bleeding from being slashed.

Could be Violence of the boxing nature, or violence of the war nature.

I am NOT defending trump, but there's a fairly wide gulf between 'casual' violence for example and 'extreme' violence, like maiming someone.

While I do not agree with Trump's inane stupidity, I think as gamers nobody can deny that the Game rating board is an utter bunch of malarky, let's not forget that most of the game companies PAY their way for their ratings unless it's just completely undeniably an M game, for example. They also pay to manipulate this and that decision related to the board.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 23, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Kind of off topic, but I agree so much with this. I don't mean those movies are high class art or whatever, nope, those are also popcorn flicks, but of the good kind. I am so bored already of safe cookie cutter superhero movies TBH.


Well you're basically looking for The Expendables movies, and three of those was probably good enough.



VartioArtel said:


> They don't specify the differences. It could be bleeding from a rock falling on them, or bleeding from being slashed.
> 
> Could be Violence of the boxing nature, or violence of the war nature.
> 
> I am NOT defending trump, but there's a fairly wide gulf between 'casual' violence for example and 'extreme' violence, like maiming someone.


They're not going to put three paragraphs of text on cartridge/disc covers to specify everything that happens in the game.  'T' vs 'M' already distinguishes the intensity of violence.

This is just a line Trump threw out to distract from the gun issue anyway, taking this discussion seriously is ridiculous.  The current ratings systems are sufficient, and countries with zero gun deaths per year play the same video games we do.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Well you're basically looking for The Expendables movies, and three of those was probably good enough.


Well, yeah, could be. But actually I was thinking of something that keeps trying new thing in those genres. Like Hardcore Henry tried, or so. It's like they have forgotten to try new things in that direction (or perhaps, money is not being invested in that direction so they can't try new things).


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 23, 2018)

VartioArtel said:


> They don't specify the differences. It could be bleeding from a rock falling on them, or bleeding from being slashed.
> 
> Could be Violence of the boxing nature, or violence of the war nature.
> 
> ...



Please post what you think the rating system should look like.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2018)

I find amusing the force field that the NRA has erected around firearms. It works wonders, their shields can deflect the controversy from firearms to any other topic as required, shots being shot end up hitting videogames, movies, "banal" teenager use of smartphones, you name it. It's like a magician in action, I want that force field technology.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 23, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I find amusing the force field that the NRA has erected around firearms. It works wonders, their shields can deflect the controversy from firearms to any other topic as required, shots being shot end up hitting videogames, movies, "banal" teenager use of smartphones, you name it. It's like a magician in action, I want that force field technology.


It's easy, you just need to become the most powerful gun lobby on Earth by profiting from Americans killing Americans.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 23, 2018)

Video games don't cause violence. Porn doesn't cause violence. Movies don't cause violence. I believe it some combination of a bad up bringing combined with some people just being born screwed up in the head.

Some people just need to be put somewhere so they can never hurt anyone again not giving drugs and hope for the best.


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 23, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> he's not asking for a ban on games and movies, though. He's proposing that there should be a ratings board that will rate games and movies based on their content. What a brilliant man.



What's the point, though?  I mean, ratings all amount of child-centered rules on acceptability based upon age up until 18.  At their core, though, they're a way of making everything R/M/AO rated to require an adult to purchase (at least in principle) and to effectively shift blame onto parents by removing claims of "I didn't know" to shift blame onto companies.

So, my point is really the fact that 99% of it is just blame shifting to bring up ratings and video games/movies.  It seems a perfect reasonable step to then for Trump to parlay blame shifting from his affairs to the labels being used on the people he had affairs with.  That's the real eye catcher.  We're obviously not talking about Disney movies and Mario games.



FAST6191 said:


> the implication then being it could be a call for legal creation/enforcement of some ratings



The thing is, we already have that:  contributing to the delinquency of a minor.  It is, after all, only the R/M/AO ratings that are really being talked about.  So, unless he's proposing new rules that apply to adults, then really it's hard to devil's advocate what he's saying meaningfully.



Maluma said:


> It's the toxic American high school culture to blame. Banning guns will stop absolutely nothing because the Columbine guys literally had bombs.



"It's the toxic American culture to blame" would be more accurate.  I do find it morbidly amusing, though, that after 9/11 there weren't a bunch of representatives saying:  "We can't really do anything about the terrorism problem.  I mean, they have guns and bombs and are willing to hijack air planes.  Clearly they're motivated, so there's nothing we can really do about it."

I guess school shootings are okay because it didn't involve skyscrapers falling over and thousands of people dying in one go.  Or we think we can target (foreign) terrorism and eliminate it, but trying to weed out local dissent and shootings is just too hard; I mean, the US clearly has a policy that substantial collateral damage on non-Americans is okay, but any collateral damage on Americans in the US is a big no-no.  I do sort of get it.  It's just odd to, in defense of not regulating guns more, not at all approach the situation in any other way to try to address it.  Instead, it's a hunt for excuses.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 23, 2018)

he also thinks ALL teachers shall equipped firearms when they go to school 
Jesus Christ,  the 1st time i heard about this i lol so fukken hard, i loled all the shiii out so from my ass...

Guys, you know it's really hard as such creative as Trump.


----------



## spacemaninspace (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm really surprised that everyone here is acting like blaming video games on gun violence hasn't been the standard response to tragedy since the 90s. Expecting 70 year olds to understand modern-day entertainment like video games is the last thing I thought I would see here, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2018)

spacemaninspace said:


> I'm really surprised that everyone here is acting like blaming video games on gun violence hasn't been the standard response to tragedy since the 90s. Expecting 70 year olds to understand modern-day entertainment like video games is the last thing I thought I would see here, but I guess I was wrong.


The 70 years old of today were the 50 years old of the 90s, one would expect something to change.
But actually, if it is not video games they will sure find another scapegoat, they have good publicists.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 23, 2018)

Well Trump is like 30 years behind his prime, so it's even any surprise by now?


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 23, 2018)

leon315 said:


> he also thinks ALL teachers shall equipped firearms when they go to school



To be fair, he did further clarify he wanted the teachers that were well trained with firearms.  You know, it'd be crazy to just let any teacher in school with a gun...  Speaking of which, if the whole problem is students killing students, shouldn't we be arming the students?  I mean, that's the standard logic used, right?  You arm the people who are threatened so the gunmen thinks twice about going in with guns blazing.  Also, then they'd all have to be more polite.  Just like how the whole Russia-USA MAD situation is like.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 23, 2018)

He didn't say ALL he said those who already have training in firearm; so around 20%.

Would be better just to make the schools safer by having a security guard or 2 at every school. Or we just accept that bad things happen and move on.


----------



## spacemaninspace (Feb 23, 2018)

Having teachers be specially trained to be armed with firearms is a really good idea. A lot of people seem to have misinterpreted the idea as just giving every teacher a gun. Don't be stupid, of course that wouldn't be the case.

If there's ever a shooting in school, then having someone nearby with special training with guns would be a huge advantage and would drastically decrease the casualty rate.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Speaking of which, if the whole problem is students killing students, shouldn't we be arming the students?  I mean, that's the standard logic used, right?


Good point. Elementary school should start with military education and gun training.
Kids should be provided official guns to be carried inside the school for protection.
And they should be subject to psychological tests many times a year, and expelled and sent to a mental institution if they don't pass. If they could end up being a load for society then better cut them clean early anyway.
Sounds like the perfect solution. */s*

I should copyright this in case it ends up as a presidential tweet tomorrow. It may result in good moneys!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



spacemaninspace said:


> Having teachers be specially trained to be armed with firearms is a really good idea. A lot of people seem to have misinterpreted the idea as just giving every teacher a gun. Don't be stupid, of course that wouldn't be the case.
> 
> If there's ever a shooting in school, then having someone nearby with special training with guns would be a huge advantage and would drastically decrease the casualty rate.


That's a good idea. But actually having to teach might distract them from their protection role. What about calling this people "security forces" and putting them inside the school any fucking way. That makes sense to me.


----------



## spacemaninspace (Feb 23, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> To be fair, he did further clarify he wanted the teachers that were well trained with firearms.  You know, it'd be crazy to just let any teacher in school with a gun...  Speaking of which, if the whole problem is students killing students, shouldn't we be arming the students?  I mean, that's the standard logic used, right?  You arm the people who are threatened so the gunmen thinks twice about going in with guns blazing.  Also, then they'd all have to be more polite.  Just like how the whole Russia-USA MAD situation is like.



considering children can't legally own or use guns, no, that wouldn't be the logical solution.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2018)

spacemaninspace said:


> considering children can't legally own or use guns, no, that wouldn't be the logical solution.


All is open to the law makers, it's their fault if they don't act swiftly! */s*


----------



## spacemaninspace (Feb 23, 2018)

what would be easier, trying to pass a bill that allows for children to own and be trained with guns or passing a law that gives grown adults in teaching positions the ability to have and be trained with guns. are you trolling?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2018)

spacemaninspace said:


> what would be easier, trying to pass a bill that allows for children to own and be trained with guns or passing a law that gives grown adults in teaching positions the ability to have and be trained with guns. are you trolling?


It would be easier to assign security forces to schools that are common targets in America, why the trolling?


----------



## spacemaninspace (Feb 23, 2018)

that's not what i asked


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2018)

spacemaninspace said:


> that's not what i asked


Don't tell me you didn't notice in my series of posts that I am making fun of the "kids with guns" solution and I am specifically stating that putting security forces in schools would be a better option.

I won't believe you if you say you wasn't able to catch what I was saying.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 23, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I should copyright this in case it ends up as a presidential tweet tomorrow. It may result in good moneys!


I don't know how it works is Germany, but in the United States everything copyrightable made since 1988 is copyrighted by default.


----------



## spacemaninspace (Feb 23, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Don't tell me you didn't notice in my series of posts that I am making fun of the "kids with guns" solution and I am specifically stating that putting security forces in schools would be a better option.
> 
> I won't believe you if you say you wasn't able to catch what I was saying.


Great argument guy, I love the snarky attitude. You win!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2018)

spacemaninspace said:


> Great argument guy, I love the snarky attitude. You win!


But it was like that from the start. I was not trying to win, you misinterpreted my posts.
Just read them, I was not exactly of your same opinion (because I think truly trained security forces were needed there instead of teachers), but I was totally against the idea of kids with guns.

Don't get annoyed with me, there's no snarky attitude there. In any case you were not paying attention.

PS: I guess I should have added "/s" at the end of some of those posts. Fixing that.


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 23, 2018)

spacemaninspace said:


> considering children can't legally own or use guns, no, that wouldn't be the logical solution.



Why?  Are they not Americans?  Oh, right, as non-adults we designate their rights upon guardians to be metered out at their discretion and as they feel is so warranted.  Well, so long as a student is at school, the school has temporary guardianship of the student, so they can designate the student has a right to possess and use a firearm.

Seriously, though, it's interesting that according to you children can't legally own or use guns for one main thing:  who defines who is or isn't a child?  If we go by what was the standard that was true at the founding of the US, there were definitely 7 year olds who hunted and had their own guns.  But let's just set it at 10 years old.



sarkwalvein said:


> Good point. Elementary school should start with military education and gun training.
> Kids should be provided official guns to be carried inside the school for protection.
> And they should be subject to psychological tests many times a year, and expelled and sent to a mental institution if they don't pass. If they could end up being a load for society then better cut them clean early anyway.



If you couldn't tell, I was being sarcastic.  I do not believe a military education would be a good thing to push on all Americans because it frames the world in the context of the military being a solution to most, if not all, of life's problems.  Gun training sounds reasonable, though.  As for psychological tests, if they couldn't adequately test Nikolas Cruz, I don't have any real hope they'll do a good job with even younger children.  The people most capable of passing will be the sociopaths.

More to the point, sending children to mental institutions is no sort of solution any more than our current prison system is any sort of solution to crime.  It's merely a system to contain people as we see fit.  By the same token, people who are in mental institutions and prisons are "a load for society" precisely because they're locked up.  So, we inherently try to cut as many corners on actually engaging with the people to cut costs--and line the pockets of those who build/run the places.

It's just as broken as NCLB and Core40.  They present goals and incentives, but they don't provide mechanisms and means to achieve those goals.  Instead, the ones who fail are punished and somehow that magically is supposed to fix things.  The focus becomes to teach for a test and regurgitate the right answer, not to understand.  This whole debate should not be about proposing solutions and then incorporating supposed steps to get there.  It should be about finding the problem and then taking steps to reach a solution, even if it's unclear what the final outcome will be.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Why?  Are they not Americans?  Oh, right, as non-adults we designate their rights upon guardians to be metered out at their discretion and as they feel is so warranted.  Well, so long as a student is at school, the school has temporary guardianship of the student, so they can designate the student has a right to possess and use a firearm.
> 
> Seriously, though, it's interesting that according to you children can't legally own or use guns for one main thing:  who defines who is or isn't a child?  If we go by what was the standard that was true at the founding of the US, there were definitely 7 year olds who hunted and had their own guns.  But let's just set it at 10 years old.
> 
> ...


Sorry, it's been made clear to me that my post could be misinterpreted. I will add a /s at the end now.


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 23, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Sorry, it's been made clear to me that my post could be misinterpreted. I will add a /s at the end now.



Yea, sorry.  It's just hard to tell because some people think Starship Trooper was a good idea. :/


----------



## spacemaninspace (Feb 23, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> But it was like that from the start. I was not trying to win, you misinterpreted my posts.
> Just read them, I was not exactly of your same opinion (because I think truly trained security forces were needed there instead of teachers), but I was totally against the idea of kids with guns.
> 
> Don't get annoyed with me, there's no snarky attitude there. In any case you were not paying attention.
> ...


Dude, relax. I was obviously joking. You couldn't tell?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2018)

spacemaninspace said:


> Dude, relax. I was obviously joking. You couldn't tell?


LOL, I am getting dizzy already. *passes out*


----------



## spacemaninspace (Feb 23, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> LOL, I am getting dizzy already. *passes out*


I'm drunk. Don't pay attention to what I say. I'll probably regret everything in a few hours


----------



## MadonnaProject (Feb 23, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> Don't ERSB ratings normally have next to them the contents e.g. blood, violence, etc?



Yes but as I said earlier violence has certain levels, and gore does also. It needs further clarification.


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 23, 2018)

MadonnaProject said:


> Yes but as I said earlier violence has certain levels, and gore does also. It needs further clarification.



So what do you think the back of the box should look like?


----------



## Hyborix3 (Feb 23, 2018)

Well I mean this is the same guy who doesn't read books so I'm not all surprised at him being outdated with Video games and movies.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 23, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> The thing is, we already have that:  contributing to the delinquency of a minor.  It is, after all, only the R/M/AO ratings that are really being talked about.  So, unless he's proposing new rules that apply to adults, then really it's hard to devil's advocate what he's saying meaningfully.



Do people actually get prosecuted for that? I did a quick search and other than something like https://www.omalleylawoffice.com/bl...with-a-child-register-as-a-sex-offender.shtml which could fall under a different remit and https://www.shouselaw.com/colorado/CO_dispensing_violent_films_to_minors.html which in turn says the MPAA means nothing (instead the ever fun "reasonable person" definition appears) I did not get far.

Best I have got thus far is https://library.municode.com/ga/ben...OR_CH38OFMIPR_ARTIIOF_DIV1GE_S38-62DIOFRAVIMO reckons MPAA ratings (or the lack thereof) must be advertised on the cover.

I was also actually looking for prosecutions under it, not law blogs and the code itself, as well.

Equally I don't see where the adults thing came in. I was pondering whether he was calling for (or at posturing/grandstanding with that as the call) a UK/Europe style fines for retailers and government enforced/sanctioned body.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 23, 2018)

I blame the rap music.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 23, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I find amusing the force field that the NRA has erected around firearms. It works wonders, their shields can deflect the controversy from firearms to any other topic as required, shots being shot end up hitting videogames, movies, "banal" teenager use of smartphones, you name it. It's like a magician in action, I want that force field technology.


Lilith Valentine should have used that technology in The Temp Bunker(s).


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 23, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> I was also actually looking for prosecutions under it, not law blogs and the code itself, as well.



Actual legal enforcement is, as you note, quite rare.  It's usually only done in addition to another crime.  This is in part because the government puts little effort into enforcement and because the vast majority of businesses choose to comply with the ratings or when they don't it's a parent who has the ability to restrict access so police are uninterested in pushing enforcement.  Ie, the only real probably circumstance that police are likely to get involved is if the parent is providing NC-17/AO material or some other adult is repeatedly against the parents permission, and then you're likely to be prosecuted for child grooming or some other more serious crime.

So, yea, I guess that Donald Trump could have meant actual legal enforcement meaningfully pushed at the Federal level to compensate for the States that have no specific laws and for the vast majority of States that rarely enforce their own laws in the matter.  I don't see it making much difference though because of said above.



FAST6191 said:


> Equally I don't see where the adults thing came in.



Nikolas Cruz is 19.  So, yea, even if there were enforced laws about content, it wouldn't apply to him unless it could apply to adults.


----------



## Olmectron (Feb 23, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Ugh, why bother complaining about Trump? It's as easy as breathing, and he deserves it. I'd rather say that a positive to it is how Hollywood and video game developers would react? A punk attitude, rebellious, especially in Hollywood where the action movie has sadly been phased out and basically being replaced by superhero movies. I'd love for just a no-frills Hollywood backed action movie with limbs being blown off, death all around, stuff that was common in the 80s, in movies like Commando and the Rambo sequels. So entertaining, but now would be made a middle finger to Trump. I'd love that.


Maybe you already know it, but I'll link this here for anyone missing the 80's movies:


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2018)

Olmectron said:


> Maybe you already know it, but I'll link this here for anyone missing the 80's movies:



That was a nice homage to 80s movies.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 23, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> I blame the rap music.


Thats what parents do to avoid responsibility that they are shitty parents. They blame rap music, video games, movies. And the biggest influence in a Childs life especially since kids are around them the most are parents. They go uh it wasn't me, I didn't raise my kid like that, it must be that rap music, it must be them vidya games. Yet there are studies to show video games don't cause aggression, they actual relieve aggression since kids are letting out their anger on the game themselves. So if its not video games then they must learn it from somewhere or not properly disciplined, and its the parents. When their kids succeeds and get trophies they go yup that was all me I'm so good at parenting and they take all the credit, but when the kids does bad they go uh not me its them games they be playin.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Feb 23, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I find amusing the force field that the NRA has erected around firearms. It works wonders, their shields can deflect the controversy from firearms to any other topic as required, shots being shot end up hitting videogames, movies, "banal" teenager use of smartphones, you name it. It's like a magician in action, I want that force field technology.


That force field's name is money.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 23, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Thats what parents do to avoid responsibility that they are shitty parents. They blame rap music, video games, movies. And the biggest influence in a Childs life especially since kids are around them the most are parents. They go uh it wasn't me, I didn't raise my kid like that, it must be that rap music, it must be them vidya games. Yet there are studies to show video games don't cause aggression, they actual relieve aggression since kids are letting out their anger on the game themselves. So if its not video games then they must learn it from somewhere or not properly disciplined, and its the parents. When their kids succeeds and get trophies they go yup that was all me I'm so good at parenting and they take all the credit, but when the kids does bad they go uh not me its them games they be playin.



It was a joke bruh. I agree 100%


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 23, 2018)

Donald, 1994 called, they want their idea back.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 23, 2018)

can someone remember me why people elected this guy?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 23, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> can someone remember me why people elected this guy?



MAGA MAGA MAGA MAGA MAGA MAGA MAGA MAGA MAGA until the end of time.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Feb 23, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> So what do you think the back of the box should look like?


Considering the fact that he has yet to respond to the first post to explain the exact same position and immediately assumed the reason I posted this was just to bash or show a bias against Trump, he's probably just trolling or trying to take some moral high ground that doesn't really exist.

I am legitimately surprised I wasn't called a liberal or "libtard" as well just for posting this...


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 23, 2018)

skipping all the sensational clickbait garbage headlines
he is suggesting a revaluation of the current system, extreme violence (decapitated heads, rip/blow limbs off) is pretty easy to obtain a T ratting while any type of sexuality (even suggestive) automatically gets a M-AO ratting


----------



## SonowRaevius (Feb 23, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> skipping all the sensational clickbait garbage headlines
> he is suggesting a revaluation of the current system, extreme violence (decapitated heads, rip/blow limbs off) is pretty easy to obtain a T ratting while any type of sexuality (even suggestive) automatically gets a M-AO ratting


From what I have read elsewhere a lot of people say "in context" that is what he is trying to say, but there is nothing really solid to that and is mostly people interjecting their opinions, but that doesn't mean it isn't true as well though. 

Ultimately, the system currently works, and, even if violent movies, shows, or lyrics, were responsible for school shooting (which they aren't, studies have shown this) and we did put a more detailed rating system people would just continue doing what they are doing and nothing would change. 

Overall, this is just a piss poor excuse to push the blame on to something that has nothing to do with subject at hand and is misdirection. The only thing more idiotic is the stupid increased tax on violent video games and movies to help pay for help for those with violent issues and tendencies.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> can someone remember me why people elected this guy?


Because a little less than 50% of our population REALLY don't like immigrants and REALLY want to keep their jobs in the coal sector


sarkwalvein said:


> Because Facebook told them to do so.


Oh, yeah, that too. Can't forget the Russian social media propaganda campaign


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> can someone remember me why people elected this guy?


Because Facebook told them to do so.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> skipping all the sensational clickbait garbage headlines
> he is suggesting a revaluation of the current system, extreme violence (decapitated heads, rip/blow limbs off) is pretty easy to obtain a T ratting while any type of sexuality (even suggestive) automatically gets a M-AO ratting


Is he? From what I understand, he seems completely oblivious to the fact that a system even exists to begin with. I mean, this is a direct quote:


			
				our Fearless Leader said:
			
		

> _I'm hearing more and more people say the level of violence on video games is really shaping young people's thoughts. And you go one further step and that's the movies. ... maybe they have to put a rating system for that_


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 23, 2018)

I simply cannot understand how people voted for this idiot.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Feb 23, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> So what do you think the back of the box should look like?



Wait wait wait. So we're speaking about current rating system and how it could be more explicit about the content within a game as currently it lumps most categories of violence into one.

AAAAAAND you're asking me to to tell you what the back of every box moving forward should look like?

Sounds like a bit of lefty side-stepping the real issue to conflate what the real topic is. Haha, so desperately transparent. Bless you.


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 23, 2018)

MadonnaProject said:


> Wait wait wait. So we're speaking about current rating system and how it could be more explicit about the content within a game as currently it lumps most categories of violence into one.
> 
> AAAAAAND you're asking me to to tell you what the back of every box moving forward should look like?
> 
> Sounds like a bit of lefty side-stepping the real issue to conflate what the real topic is. Haha, so desperately transparent. Bless you.


Yeah, the current rating system is pretty straight-forward.


----------



## Kigiru (Feb 23, 2018)

"Donald Trump says that he like pineapple on pizza!"
"Donald Trump says that his favorite singer is Justin Bieber!"
"Donald Trump did not washed hands after his visit in toilet!"

Who cares? People should stop to stick to some trivia things that Trump talk and do.


----------



## lexarvn (Feb 23, 2018)

MadonnaProject said:


> Anyways on topic this is a bit of biased news. He did not say there needed to be a rating system, he says there needs to be a clear rating system which let's parents etc know what the content of the game is. At the moment "teen" could mean shooting aliens or shooting hookers.



You can just go to the ESRB's website for further details which are very clear. Example: http://www.esrb.org/ratings/search.aspx?from=home&titleOrPublisher=Grand Theft Auto V
Point is, parents should do a little research before buying their kid a game. That is the much bigger issue. Lots of parents don't even look at the rating so anything you put there gets overlooked anyways which is certainly not the ratings board's fault.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 23, 2018)

Kigiru said:


> "Donald Trump says that he like pineapple on pizza!"
> "Donald Trump says that his favorite singer is Justin Bieber!"
> "Donald Trump did not washed hands after his visit in toilet!"
> 
> Who cares? People should stop to stick to some trivia things that Trump talk and do.




The problem is he is the "PRESIDENT OF THE USA" what he says does matter as it is a reflection on the people he is representing.


----------



## Kigiru (Feb 23, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> The problem is he is the "PRESIDENT OF THE USA" what he says does matter as it is a reflection on the people he is representing.



I can guarantee you that every other president before him was talking as much or even worse bullshit, but none of them were specificaly a target of sensation-hungry media. Sure, Trump is a shitty president, but not because of some completely irrelevant trivia that he speaks.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2018)

Kigiru said:


> I can guarantee you that every other president before him was talking as much or even worse bullshit, but none of them were specificaly a target of sensation-hungry media. Sure, Trump is a shitty president, but not because of some completely irrelevant trivia that he speaks.


Curious, but do you have any examples of anything that matches the pointless unadulterated bullshit that's come out of 45's mouth?


----------



## Gourmet (Feb 23, 2018)

He didn't imply ratings doesn't exist, at all. Threads like this is why they say "FAKE NEWS" so much.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2018)

Gourmet said:


> He didn't imply ratings doesn't exist, at all. Threads like this is why they say "FAKE NEWS" so much.


He literally said "maybe they have to put a rating system for that" in regards to violence in video games and movies


----------



## bi388 (Feb 23, 2018)

People voted for this moron because the media and other people drill it into your heads that you only have two choices, him or hillary, and people also really didn't like Hillary. I know more people who voted for him because they hate her more than voted for him because they actually like him. Here's an idea: if people stop considering 3rd parties to be a joke, then they will get more finding and be able to give alteratives, forcing major parties to run candidates who aren't shit. We are one of if not the only country were only 2 parties have a chance to win. In every other major nation I know of they have 3, 4 or more major parties.


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 23, 2018)

MadonnaProject said:


> Wait wait wait. So we're speaking about current rating system and how it could be more explicit about the content within a game as currently it lumps most categories of violence into one.
> 
> AAAAAAND you're asking me to to tell you what the back of every box moving forward should look like?
> 
> Sounds like a bit of lefty side-stepping the real issue to conflate what the real topic is. Haha, so desperately transparent. Bless you.



You're the one who's saying that there's an issue, I'm merely asking what kind of warnings you'd like to see because I thought the current system was clear enough at providing a brief description/overview.

No not to rewrite the whole ERSB but to provide an example, for example, here's the rating for Halo 5 'Teen: Blood, Mild Language, Violence'. 

What kind of label would you like to see that would be clearer?


----------



## SG854 (Feb 23, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> It was a joke bruh. I agree 100%


I know you were joking.



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Because a little less than 50% of our population REALLY don't like immigrants and REALLY want to keep their jobs in the coal sector
> 
> Oh, yeah, that too. Can't forget the Russian social media propaganda campaign


They risk deportation and jail just to cross the border. Migrant workers sleep on cold floors while they send money back to their families in Mexico. The stuff they have to go through just to support their families and make a living.

People have not really considered how some of these jobs a very hard. Agricultural industry is one of the top dangerous professions out there along with mining. Wind blows the chemicals they spray onto crops back to them and gets soaked in their bodies through open wounds on their hands and they develop brain problems latter on and cancer. They are also at high risk for amputation of a arm, leg and finger. Average life span is 40 yrs working in agriculture. We easily put food in the microwave that someone else probably had one of their limbs chopped off to provide it for us. They risk all this this to provide for their families.

In mining it isn't just coal. Its also Metal, oil, gas extraction. Eye glasses has metal and plastic in them which is made from mining coal and petroleum. Light bulbs has tungsten, mercury, and phosphorus. Electricity to give us light travels from copper and aluminum wires. Generators to make this work has copper, and the turbines is made from tungsten, and they are powered by steam which is made from coal, uranium and oil.

Clothing we wear has iron in them which his made from iron ore, limestone and coal. Computers has plastic, glass, phosphorus, and a bunch of other metals that are mined. Paper is made from sulfuric acid, which is what you get from refining petroleum and sulfide metal ores. Papers that are acid free has calcium carbonate, which is limestone. The adhesive to hold pages together in books is made from petroleum. Mining is one of the most dangerous professions. Every week rocks fall from ceilings and causes concussions and deaths. There are dangling wires that can electrocute workers and equipment that can butcher them. All these conveniences we take for granted are at the risk of someone else life and health.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2018)

SG854 said:


> In mining it isn't just coal. Its also Metal, oil, gas extraction. Eye glasses has metal and plastic in them which is made from mining coal and petroleum. Light bulbs has tungsten, mercury, and phosphorus. Electricity to give us light travels from copper and aluminum wires. Generators to make this work has copper, and the turbines is made from tungsten, and they are powered by steam which is made from coal, uranium and oil.
> 
> Clothing we wear has iron in them which his made from iron ore, limestone and coal. Computers has plastic, glass, phosphorus, and a bunch of other metals that are mined. Paper is made from sulfuric acid, which is what you get from refining petroleum and sulfide metal ores. Papers that are acid free has calcium carbonate, which is limestone. The adhesive to hold pages together in books is made from petroleum. Mining is one of the most dangerous professions. Every week rocks fall from ceilings and causes concussions and deaths. There are dangling wires that can electrocute workers and equipment that can butcher them. All these conveniences we take for granted are at the risk of someone else life and health.


You lost me here, what's the point that you were trying to make?


----------



## MadonnaProject (Feb 23, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> You're the one who's saying that there's an issue, I'm merely asking what kind of warnings you'd like to see because I thought the current system was clear enough at providing a brief description/overview.
> 
> No not to rewrite the whole ERSB but to provide an example, for example, here's the rating for Halo 5 'Teen: Blood, Mild Language, Violence'.
> 
> What kind of label would you like to see that would be clearer?



I don't know. I never said there should be one, I said perhaps what trump is saying is the current system should be overhauled. As to what, I have no idea, not for anything but lack of opinion due to never having thought about it. Because I've never had or wanted to. Simples.


----------



## lexarvn (Feb 23, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You lost me here, what's the point that you were trying to make?


I'm not sure what he's trying to get at either. You specifically said coal and didn't even mention the word mining and, as far as I know, most coal mines don't dig up anything but coal.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2018)

MadonnaProject said:


> I don't know. I never said there should be one, I said perhaps what trump is saying is the current system should be overhauled. As to what, I have no idea, not for anything but lack of opinion due to never having thought about it. Because I've never had or wanted to. Simples.


I would agree with you in terms of playing devil's advocate and assuming that maybe there's a bit more meat to Trump's statement than what's on the surface, if it weren't for the fact that Trump has a history of both making very shallow statements and commenting on things that he has virtually no understanding of

One such example that comes to mind off the top of my head is "They're using clean coal, folks! They take it out and they clean it" *while making a scrubbing/polishing motion*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



lexarvn said:


> I'm not sure what he's trying to get at either. You specifically said coal and didn't even mention the word mining and, as far as I know, most coal mines don't dig up anything but coal.


I guess to be fair, coal gets processed into steel, but that has a very low carbon footprint and if anything that's the only thing that was still keeping the mines open already, when coal-powered energy creation was on a decline


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 23, 2018)

MadonnaProject said:


> I don't know. I never said there should be one, I said perhaps what trump is saying is the current system should be overhauled. As to what, I have no idea, not for anything but lack of opinion due to never having thought about it. Because I've never had or wanted to. Simples.



I asked because you said:



MadonnaProject said:


> Yes but as I said earlier violence has certain levels, and gore does also. *It needs further clarification.*


----------



## bi388 (Feb 23, 2018)

Theres only one time I can remember Trump actually saying he needs to research something before he can make a comment in it, and you won't believe it, it was whether he supported the KKK and David Duke.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Feb 23, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> I asked because you said:



I know what I said. It was in reference to trump's statement. Not a suggestion or offer of a solution.


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 23, 2018)

MadonnaProject said:


> I know what I said. It was in reference to trump's statement. Not a suggestion or offer of a solution.



By the time I asked the question they started to sound like your own opinion i.e. you think it needs further clarification.


----------



## Lukerz (Feb 23, 2018)

TIME TO JOIN THE ARGUMENT AND VOICE MY OPINION! oh wait this is the internet. No one cares what I think. nvm.


----------



## lexarvn (Feb 23, 2018)

Lukerz said:


> TIME TO JOIN THE ARGUMENT AND VOICE MY OPINION! oh wait this is the internet. No one cares what I think. nvm.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 23, 2018)

I play DOOM 2016; do you see me shooting up schools and killing people IRL!? 

Nope... maybe because I am an adult, and I wouldn't let my five-twelve year old's play Call of Duty or horrific games.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Feb 23, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> I play DOOM 2016; do you see me shooting up schools and killing people IRL!?
> 
> Nope... maybe because I am an adult, and I wouldn't let my five-twelve year old's play Call of Duty or horrific games.


To be completely fair on this I know plenty of kids from 8-13 that play or have played M rated games and it never effected them and they didn't act out any worse than they did before, some of them were actually really well behaved kids that just liked the games. 

Before anyone tries to insinuate anything, these kids were cousins, nieces, and nephews that I babysat.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 23, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> skipping all the sensational clickbait garbage headlines
> he is suggesting a revaluation of the current system, extreme violence (decapitated heads, rip/blow limbs off) is pretty easy to obtain a T ratting while any type of sexuality (even suggestive) automatically gets a M-AO ratting


He said none of that and he's going to do none of that, so why bother being an apologist when he's being _this_ moronic?  The headline is literally what he said, you can watch the video footage FFS.

And again, we all fucking know that video games and movies are not the problem here.  It's easy accessibility of assault weapons and full-auto modifiers.  Nobody ever killed 20+ people with a DVD copy of Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 23, 2018)

SonowRaevius said:


> To be completely fair on this I know plenty of kids from 8-13 that play or have played M rated games and it never effected them and they didn't act out any worse than they did before, some of them were actually really well behaved kids that just liked the games.
> 
> Before anyone tries to insinuate anything, these kids were cousins, nieces, and nephews that I babysat.


Well the rating is there for a reason. But of course, that last part of mine was more light and sarcastic than my true opinion. Which would be; if a kid can't handle those types of games, then they shouldn't play them. Or if the parent doesn't wish for them to do so. Either way, games usually are never an issue with gun violence. It's simply a piss poor excuse for feminists and moms to use. If of course, Trump is a full time mom; then he counts as well.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Feb 23, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Well the rating is there for a reason. But of course, that last part of mine was more light and sarcastic than my true opinion. Which would be; if a kid can't handle those types of games, then they shouldn't play them. Or if the parent doesn't wish for them to do so. Either way, games usually are never an issue with gun violence. It's simply a piss poor excuse for feminists and moms to use. If of course, Trump is a full time mom; then he counts as well.


My apologies there then as I just misunderstood. I completely agree with you on all this.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 23, 2018)

Xzi said:


> He said none of that and he's going to do none of that, so why bother being an apologist when he's being _this_ moronic?  The headline is literally what he said, you can watch the video footage FFS.


I kinda did watch it live while it was happening, not filtered through some liberal fake news site, or late night comedians
but hey, what do I know


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 23, 2018)

SonowRaevius said:


> My apologies there then as I just misunderstood. I completely agree with you on all this.


Yeah, again there is already a System in place to recommend a certain age for games. Then again, most people ignore it. A majority of those people are usually just kids or teens that know they can handle those games fine. Some kids can't; either they will be scarred for life, or they will possibly have a distorted mindset. Which seems to be few and far between. So using the argument that Trump was attempting or at least hinting at is shit. I support him as a president; but as humans, we don't always agree on things.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 23, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> I kinda did watch it live while it was happening, not filtered through some liberal fake news site, or late night comedians
> but hey, what do I know


As did I, and you're delusional if you think your interpretation changes what the man actually said.  They didn't edit the video, you can still find the full quote in context, and it's still beyond retarded.  As in, calling that statement retarded would be an insult to the mental capacity of disabled people.

But hey, it's just the same bullshit line about video games and movies being responsible that conservatives have been spouting for ages, he simply found a new, extraordinarily stupid way to express an already stupid idea.  Obama could've had three strokes and he still wouldn't be down at Trump's current level, this shit is getting ridiculous whether you like to admit it or not.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 23, 2018)

SonowRaevius said:


> Donald Trump thinks



FAKE NEWS!


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 23, 2018)

Xzi said:


> But hey, it's just the same bullshit line about video games and movies being responsible that conservatives have been spouting for ages


I wonder~ Have politicians ever spouted that Tetris back in the 80s made kids wanna kill people with bricks; or not? 

*EDIT: *

Oh wait, that was feminists. My bad :3


----------



## Axmand (Feb 23, 2018)

Sometimes i think the US people dont vote for a "Good" or "Bad" option, they vote for a "Bad" or "Worst" option...


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 23, 2018)

Axmand said:


> Sometimes i think the US people dont vote for a "Good" or "Bad" option, they vote for a "Bad" or "Worst" option...


The damn Venezuelan is right. I am sad actually. 

But yes~ that's usually the case. Only because we can't get any good people to run for office. Only money hoarders, and creepy old women.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> The damn Venezuelan is right. I am sad actually.


Well, I think he knows quite well what he is talking about. Only that not many countries have "bad/worse" options that also carry a nuclear football around.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2018)

Depravo said:


> FAKE NEWS!


Honestly tho


----------



## SonowRaevius (Feb 23, 2018)

Axmand said:


> Sometimes i think the US people dont vote for a "Good" or "Bad" option, they vote for a "Bad" or "Worst" option...


Most people, at least in the last 3 elections, seem to be voting out of pure spite of the other side and just to piss them off with very few actually voting for who they think is truly the better candidate, even forgoing independent candidates that they agree with entirely. Another small group is voting for the "lesser of two evils" which is also completely stupid.

2 party system is an abomination and should just be abolished and made illegal.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 24, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> The damn Venezuelan is right. I am sad actually.
> 
> But yes~ that's usually the case. Only because we can't get any good people to run for office. Only money hoarders, and creepy old women.


It was a conman versus a mostly-competent bureaucrat, people definitely chose wrong.  There were several factors that went into Trump's win, however, not least of which were Russia's role and Comey's violation of the Hatch Act.  Only 80,000 votes in three states were necessary to swing the general, and there are plenty of reasons now to believe that 2016 was America's first illegitimate/sham presidential election.  Our intelligence agencies know it too, they simply don't want to state it in those terms because it would cause riots and chaos.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Feb 24, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> By the time I asked the question they started to sound like your own opinion i.e. you think it needs further clarification.



It wasn't. Hope this clarifies it, finally.


----------

